# Tally T8024 und RGB/CMYK Probleme.



## ometiclan (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Forum!

So, heute ist unser TallyGenicom T8024 gekommen. Nettes Teil.

Problem: Umwandlung CMYK / RGB

Ich kann den Drucker über den PCL-Treiber nur mit Composite-RGB Daten beschicken. Das ist insofern ein Problem, da ich div. Dokumente (z.B. im InDesign) habe, deren Text aus zusammengesetztem CMYK-Schwarz besteht... 

Ergebnis: Textqualität ist echt unter alles Sau. 

Druckt man den Text als RGB-Schwarz, wird er vom Treiber offenbar richtig umgewandelt und die Qualität stimmt. 


Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz, wie ich dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen kann? Ich würd' ungern einen € 2000.- Drucker unbenutzt im Eck stehen lassen...

mfG
David


----------

